# Anybody had the pfitzer genotropin doing the rounds??



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Got offered some today and it's a box containing 3x36iu pens , the box is sealed with sellofane around it so I couldn't have a look at the actual pens. Has anybody came across these an if so are they legit?!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

There's loads doing the rounds.. not tried them and not sure i would just due to the fact there's so many around but saying that iv heard people say there g2g


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's the pics @Pscarb if you could shine a bit of light as gh is a Fckin minefield


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

@MonstaMuscle


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

What the fcuk; those from my understanding are definately fake.

The "Go Quick" reffers to there disposable pens that come with there applicators.

Ive never seen these before at all; plus ive used pfizer 36iu pens in the past from belgium and they were the usual looking cartridges.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

This is what they refer to as the "go quick" as it has the applicator included.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

I have however seen a large box of uk pharmacia vials containing genotropin but they were very different to this and i think were intended for hospital use. Let me see if i can find a pic.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

So... What the fcuk are these!!??


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Bet these are copies of the serono stuff


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> Bet these are copies of the serono stuff


Lol how can they be copies of the Senono stuff? lol its says Pfizer Genotropin on the box so must be a copy of the Pfizer lol!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Don't think I would ever trust pharma GH simple because the cost of it to produce is huge and its not exactly make by the truck load so how can small time sources has it always in stock.............


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Lol how can they be copies of the Senono stuff? lol its says Pfizer Genotropin on the box so must be a copy of the Pfizer lol!


Jeez , what I mean is I bet it's the exact dodgy serono gh (that still gave results) BUT packaged on a different label!! Thought you'd get my drift!!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> Jeez , what I mean is I bet it's the exact dodgy serono gh (that still gave results) BUT packaged on a different label!! Thought you'd get my drift!!


Lol i did bud just pulling ya leg bud!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Don't think I would ever trust pharma GH simple because the cost of it to produce is huge and its not exactly make by the truck load so how can small time sources has it always in stock.............


Because the stock these small time sellers get was intended for export; but just never made it to destination country lol :beer:


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Lol i did bud just pulling ya leg bud!


Tw4t!.... That's my usual trick on here!! Love throwing the carrot out on here and getting a bite haha!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Not seen these before i thought you meant the ones monsta muscle posted up.

There's 36 iu in one of them vials?

The 36 iu humatrope puck would nearly fill that vial to the top.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The mini quick looks ok but the 12mg vials are fake IMO

I have the genuine 12mg cartridges and they look nothing like these


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Fake


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

They don't make vials like that

They do GoQuick pens as shown by Machette and refill cartridges which are already made up and fit straight into a pen.


----------

